

Don't buy expensive ads, exchange them - tsycho
http://www.clickochet.com/

======
tsycho
Here's a nice write-up about this site -
[http://www.cringely.com/2011/05/what-the-heck-is-a-
clickoche...](http://www.cringely.com/2011/05/what-the-heck-is-a-clickochet/)

If this gets popular, I agree with the above that it can significantly alter
the ad-buying space

